# Starting new plan



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all, im a pretty healthy guy... im 6'1 240lbs. Looking to drop about 40lbs and im doing this plan

Bodybuilding.com - Kris Gethin's 12-Week Muscle-Building Trainer


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Good for you!!! I'm going to be starting Shawn T's Insanity Max after the holidays!!! I've done Insanity and T25 in the past and loved them. Best workout I've ever done!!!





Keep us updated on your progress!! I love hearing about success stories!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm about 6'0" and just over 370#


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought this for my wife, she loves working out



Mish said:


> Good for you!!! I'm going to be starting Shawn T's Insanity Max after the holidays!!! I've done Insanity and T25 in the past and loved them. Best workout I've ever done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I wouldn't worry so much about packing on muscle. Be trim and lean. I've worked out my whole life and I can't find a shirt or a suit coat that fits.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I bought this for my wife, she loves working out


Awesome!!! Did she do any of his other workouts?? 
If she ever has any questions about the works, have ask away. I used to coach people through his programs! =)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about packing on muscle. Be trim and lean. I've worked out my whole life and I can't find a shirt or a suit coat that fits.


Same with my hubby for a while so he started doing marathons and triathlons and slimmed down considerably, he can now attend a wedding and not look awkward in a suit.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

that's how I am



csi-tech said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about packing on muscle. Be trim and lean. I've worked out my whole life and I can't find a shirt or a suit coat that fits.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh really ok cool... shes starting it after we have our second baby in febuary



Mish said:


> Awesome!!! Did she do any of his other workouts??
> If she ever has any questions about the works, have ask away. I used to coach people through his programs! =)


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Currently doing insanity or p90x depending on my mood or what I want to do. I enjoy the yoga and lifting parts of p90x however the cardio in insanity has awesome results. Trying to get down a good 20 lbs


----------

